# 1n NaOH



## sjo (Sep 13, 2013)

Our local supply store only had 1n NoAH. I am looking to dilute it down to .2. It appears straight forward but just wanted verify before messing something up.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## JohnT (Sep 13, 2013)

sjo said:


> Our local supply store only had 1n NoAH. I am looking to dilute it down to .2. It appears straight forward but just wanted verify before messing something up.
> Thanks,
> Scott


 
Was that a typo? Are you talking about NaOH?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 13, 2013)

Didn't NoAh build the arc. Couldn't resist.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 13, 2013)

Read my thread in the yeast and other chemicals section on pH and TA with a pH meter. There is a formula that can use any concentration of NaOH. 

Also, .2N is a more concentrated solution, so diluting .1N will make it less than .1N, not more than .1N.


----------



## spaniel (Sep 13, 2013)

DoctorCAD said:


> Read my thread in the yeast and other chemicals section on pH and TA with a pH meter. There is a formula that can use any concentration of NaOH.
> 
> Also, .2N is a more concentrated solution, so diluting .1N will make it less than .1N, not more than .1N.



He has 1N wanting to dilute to 0.2N. So it is a straightforward 5-fold dilution with distilled water.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 18, 2013)

djrockinsteve said:


> Didn't NoAh build the arc. Couldn't resist.


 

DAMN DJ! That was SOOOO funny. I laughed so hard that you made wine squirt out of my nose!


----------



## Arne (Sep 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> DAMN DJ! That was SOOOO funny. I laughed so hard that you made wine squirt out of my nose!


 
We need pics. LOL, Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, I am not neither of these folks, but you get the idea...


----------

